# Building your own cage



## loveallanimals (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello,

We just adopted a female rat from a crappy home. We need to get her a new cage as the one she has right now is tiny. We have looked at ones for sale but frankly we just feel like they are to small for her as we want her to be able to have multiple levels, room for a big wheel and for her large igloo we got her. Trying to make this as cheap as possible seems a bit daunting. The biggest issue is the liter pan. Does anyone have any ideas how to make a cheap but custom liter pan that is not made of wood?

Thank you!


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

for the bottom litter tray u can use storage boxes u know the plastic ones... u can get shallow ones for underneath beds they can be quite large and u could always attatch two together with cables ties. just gotto make sure its secure. and im using homemade hammocks as different levels.


----------



## loveallanimals (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you so much! I never thought of using storage boxes but that's probably the size I am looking for. Thank you again!


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

try looking on craiglist too, i've seen some pretty big ferret and rat cages, just make sure the bar spacing isnt mor than 1in or she could probably get out, or at least get her head stuck  if you think she could get out you can cover the cage with hardwire cloth are secure it with zip ties


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Storage boxes? Like the ones with the lids? Lol I wanna 
ake my own cage too lol


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah storage boxes im sure ive seen people use them as the base before i mean ive never personally but aslong as u do it securely and then obviously attach a cage to it ... its not really good to use storage boxes to make a complete cage tho just the base.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

What would u use as the rest of the cage?


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

U can but cage mesh and then use wood put make sure its treated to stop urine and paint safe for the rats or i suppose u could make a large cage buy putting together and securing lots of storage boxes and cutting the sides out so u just have the frame of the box and attach the mesh that way .. either way u gotto make sure its safe and secure... look arround at poeples posts and see what there cages are like.... people even make them out of book cases ect just have a look see whats best for ur ratty and affordable for u


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

darn i wish i stil had my book case! dang! loll
well i guess i should go rummage around in my closet


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

My mom is making one out of melamine.



The boys are ready to move in together.


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

i just found alot of storage container things and those containers that u always see at school,the ones they usually put the milk in lol we have like 4 of those!
and some rusty,dusty wire lol xD Idk if id say this was a successfull hunt!


----------



## loveallanimals (Aug 10, 2010)

My husband is going to weld the whole cage out of steel and the base (liter pan) will be out of plastic. Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## plaidypus (Apr 2, 2010)

To create a bedding-holding area at the bottom of the cage, Home Depot/Lowes/probably others of their ilk offer services for cutting plexiglass bought in their stores.. You could take the measurements of the surface area you want, and how high you want it to be, and get it done at one of those stores. Then just glue them into a lidless box with aquarium sealant.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

We are not gonna use bedding when we get the new cage. Just fleece.

So the boys will be litter trained.

Oh joy.


----------



## plaidypus (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol, it'll probably be worth i in the end!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

No rat really is 100% litter trained, and even if they are almost all rats will pee on liners just keep that in mind.
Liners have to be changed alot. 

Because despite the on going myth that wire floors give bumble foot it is actually gross conditions. Rats are more likely to get bumble foot from pee covered fleece or solid floor then a Martins wire floor for example. Some wire is bad don't get me wrong. But that is not the reason rats get bumble foot. (Unless it' sharp, closely spaced or rusty wire)

I use liners in my girls cage, and I have to change the liners 2 times a week. And even then, almost all rats will shred liners. 
Just info for people not used to using fleece. It if a safe, nice looking and easy solution. But it can also be pricey smelly and a huge pain if your rats are hard to train.

All litter has it's pros and cons.

My boys use carefresh in a Ferret Nation bass pan, and I would not have it any other way. They are tornado rats bent on destroying anything fleece xD hammocks beware


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Kiko said:


> My boys use carefresh in a Ferret Nation bass pan, and I would not have it any other way. They are tornado rats bent on destroying anything fleece xD hammocks beware


I honestly can't get my rats to use fleece. It just ends up in their litter box. Newspaper on the other hand, they absolutely adore that I just took out the Carefresh. I change the newspaper everyday almost unless it doesn't seem too dirty. They've gotten really good with the litter box. I get the paper delivered to my door everyday so it's pretty easy. Usually just the business section alone is enough to cover the floor and give them nesting material.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Probably!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

xD Probably what


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sticking my hand in a cage, picking up poops and putting them in a little dish, will be worth it.


Im gonna litter train them when we make the new cage.

Is Melamine ok for wood for a cage?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think so, as long as it is treated. Or else pee will seep in and get icky really fast.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its treated.

Plus we are gonna have a linoleum floor *ooh fancy!*


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats good xD
Also beware....I used linoleum, and I ended up with pee seeping in between the tiles, and it got so gross!
Space them VERY close together, and keep fleece on top or it will get nasty.


----------



## eddricksmommy101 (Jul 16, 2010)

K.

And its gonna be not the TILES but like, where you have to cut it to size.

So the WHOLE floor is covered.

No holes.


----------

